# Multiple USB Printers with Airport Express and Hub?



## jwennet (Nov 26, 2004)

Hello, 

Just got an airport express, and have 3 computers (mac and windows) networked to it with airport/wireless cards, along with an Epson 1280. The printer works well with all 3 computers, but I am wondering if I'd be able to use a USB hub to connect other printers.

Anyone know?

Thanks,

J


----------



## michaelsanford (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm kind of surprised but yes you can !

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=108038#14


----------



## bobw (Nov 29, 2004)

No, you can't, not with Airport Express.

*AirPort Express*
 You can connect one USB printer at a time for base station printing. Do not connect multiple printers through a hub. Additionally, with AirPort Express firmware 6.1 or later, you may use the Keyspan Express Remote. If you want to use the remote and a printer at the same time, it's OK to use a USB hub to make that possible -- just don't use more than one printer at a time. 

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=107857


----------



## michaelsanford (Nov 29, 2004)

hmm, looks like I need to pay more attention.


----------

